# Score and Rank



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Hi Jay.
I can move this to the union section if you want?
Maybe you can get some answers in that particular forum.
Let me know.
If you haven't filled out our profile that might be hindering the responses as well.
Just a little about yourself and why you are here might help.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jaymz90 (Jun 17, 2018)

That would be great! I'm very new to this site and just now filled in those categories on my profile. Thanks!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks. James? Right?


----------



## Jaymz90 (Jun 17, 2018)

Yeah it's James. Hey I just posted a new one under the union forum so we could just remove this one entirely if you're able to do so


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hey James, what local? As far as type of work, you should get diversified experience in the apprenticeship, but unfortunately that isn't always the way it shakes out. Once you have that golden ticket in your pocket, you only work what you want. I prefer industrial myself, and got a fair deal locally in the apprenticeship. Since I topped out, I spent alot of time on the road working what I like. That being said, about half the work I've taken at home has been commercial.
In brotherhood,
Chops


----------

